# Display Screen



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

I wanted to share this because it worked so well. I have an A65 Raymarine and the screen was very cloudy and had some small surface scratches in it from salt water and what not. Another person told me to use a product called Never Dull so I did and it looks brand new. It was very hard to read this weekend in the sun and now, I can read it from the back of the boat. It take several applications. Basically, clean it, wipe off the excess and residue, clean it again. Took about 20 minutes of cleaning, but it is well worth it. I also have an Olympus waterproof camera and that display was all but impossible to see and I was able to get that almost back to new again. 

I am ordering a screen protector now but the difference is dramatic...

Chris


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks tor the tip mine is starting to do the same thing I will definately try that


----------



## mitch mako 21 (May 30, 2009)

Im going to try this on my Yamaha digital gauges. Thanks for the tip


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Not sure it's going to be good for your screen in the long run. MSDS on it says it has Mineral Spirits – Petroleum Hydrocarbons in it. I could be mistaken but I think they'll deteriorate plastics over time. Might be better off trying toothpaste or cerium oxide.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

well now what? I dont want to make it worse anyone else tried this or have any other ideas?


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

The guy that turned me on to it tried it over two years ago and then covered it with a protector like for phones and he still says it is clear. I gues only time will tell. I have never tried the toothpaste thing though.

Chris


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*which one*

chasintails...........Never Dull puts out several different clearners. Which one did you use?


----------



## grysqurl (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.meguiars.com/en/automotive/products/g12310-plastx-clear-plastic-cleaner-polish/



you can find this all over, auto parts stores, even wally world. I have used this on many things work great, just takes a little elbow grease.


----------



## mitch mako 21 (May 30, 2009)

grysqurl said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000AY3SR...vpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&ref=pd_sl_2ky2o794mv_b
> 
> you can find this all over, auto parts stores, even wally world. I have used this on many things work great, just takes a little elbow grease.


link doesnt work.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

I got mine from ace hardware in Navarre. Not sure exactly which version, they only had one type. 
Chris


----------

